
Apple Kicks Off Free 2018 MacBook Air Repair Campaign for Faulty Logic Boards - rbanffy
https://hothardware.com/news/apple-free-2018-macbook-air-repair-faulty-logic-boards
======
stfwn
Apple hardware has been rough in the past couple of years. Personally I’m
glad. In 2015 I was their target ‘new programmer’ that should buy a MacBook
Pro, use Xcode to make my first iOS & watchOS app and start selling it on the
App Store. I was already hooked on the consumer products and services. But the
hardware got too expensive and was of poor quality, and after I dabbled in
Swift on my old Mac I moved instead to learn C, Python, how to use Linux and
other things that I feel have been much better for my general computer science
education. I hope a lot of young nerds come to reject the optionless Apple
ecosystem in this way.

~~~
spookybones
What hardware did you have now?

